# Problems with Nissan Sentra 2001 GXE



## sg_nissan_user (Oct 20, 2008)

"""" I think this is right place to post as my car is 2001 """""


Hello there Nissan users, I am new to this forum and posting the doubts because I think I am pretty much ripped off by now on my car purchase.

So here it goes, I never had a car back home, I am an international student. When I bought the car I took it for inspection but apparently it was not enough on my part because later i figured out car's "check engine soon" light never turned on and person inspecting never checked it. Also later the front tire on passenger side was bad.

So I changed the tire,(200$) story doesn't end , it failed emission which was obvious because of check engine light. I found out that there were bunch of codes, so it cost me 300$ first to replace oxygen sensor. Later I had to replace my computer which was something only dealer could do because auto shop which I took it to fix said only dealers could fix it. Fixing computer cost me 1000$

No, it doesn't get over here...now car still doesn't pass emissions, code says P0430 . I again took it to auto shop they said CAT converter is bad and it will cost me another 600$ to replace it. They suggested that i should go to muffler shop and ask them to flush the CAT converter so it might fire back up.

Few more stuff my car starts smelling like something is burning when i drive it on free way and then after some time breaks become hard suddenly and then car starts vibrating like a cell phone pretty bad that is at free way.

My car has only some 85 K miles approx. I want to know what to do , cause I payed 4800$ for car when I bought ( without knowing problems).

Is it possible to fix car completely , how much it will cost. I got my break checked, my tire alignment there is no problem with that. What could cause it to vibrate and smell and breaks becomes hard. To add one more thing my car make squeaking sound on drivers side front when I drive it down to road from parking lot.

Please help me...I am a student and still surprised how i got into this.

thanks


----------

